# To wear a headlamp or not to wear a headlamp . . . that is the question!



## SA Condor (Jul 11, 2015)

So, I recently purchased the very inexpensive Princeton Tec Byte. This is my first headlamp. My intention was to use it on an upcoming camping trip. My wife asked me (with a very sacastic tone I might add), "why'd you waste money on that?! You're not going to use it!"

Boy it was she wrong! I used it every night. And, had I not brought it and used it, I would have been the guy out of 6 that didn't have one. I love it. I've used it since the camping trip too. I know that I basically dipped my pinky toe into the pool, but I must say, the water seems nice!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 11, 2015)

Good on you.

In this forum, it can get expensive and out off hand if not watching ones self.
Best thing is, if you have identified a need to fill, great then the world is your tea cup. 
Otherwise, keep asking, do I need that and ask others too.

Enjoy your fleecing, err I mean stay here at CPF(Can't purchase food)
I am kidding, mostly. ☺🔦


Have a great one.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, continue to enjoy your headlamp! That is one of the most useful purchases I've made and has transformed how I work on many things around the house. No more plugging in a work light and angling it around constantly for me!


----------



## SA Condor (Jul 12, 2015)

It has been very useful so far. Since I went camping I've used it while working after the sun went down. It's great to have that beam of light directed at exactly what I'm looking at and need illuminated!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 12, 2015)

Headlamp = awesome. It becomes more awesome if nobody else in the group had one. It is way more comfortable than biting a metal body flashlight out of desperation.


----------



## RyeBread (Jul 12, 2015)

My teeth hurt thinking about


more_vampires said:


> biting a metal body flashlight out of desperation.



<3 my Fenix HL50. It even comes in handy during the day.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 16, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> So, I recently purchased the very inexpensive Princeton Tec Byte. This is my first headlamp. My intention was to use it on an upcoming camping trip. My wife asked me (with a very sacastic tone I might add), "why'd you waste money on that?! You're not going to use it!"
> 
> Boy it was she wrong! I used it every night. And, had I not brought it and used it, I would have been the guy out of 6 that didn't have one. I love it. I've used it since the camping trip too. I know that I basically dipped my pinky toe into the pool, but I must say, the water seems nice!




Has she ever been camping before??? There are so many tasks to do at night where you need free hands, and since there's usually little to no light- a headlamp makes the most sense. My wife will take a headlamp camping, but leave a flashlight behind. Good thing is, now she'll want one. So you can give her yours and justifying buying another one!


----------



## SA Condor (Jul 16, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> Has she ever been camping before??? There are so many tasks to do at night where you need free hands, and since there's usually little to no light- a headlamp makes the most sense. My wife will take a headlamp camping, but leave a flashlight behind. Good thing is, now she'll want one. So you can give her yours and justifying buying another one!



Yes, she's been camping before. Not much, but she has been. I on the other hand grew up doing tons of backpacking and camping but only just got the headlamp. I like your logic  I'll have to get another one


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe you need a area light like a Fenix CL25?

She might like that?


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Jul 20, 2015)

There are no downsides to using a headlamp over a handheld light unless you're looking for a distance light. Even then, many of 18650 headlamps have very good throw (for what they are). I use a headlamp pretty much every single day. Either working on the car/bike, walking the dog, cleaning firearms or doing anything that requires direct lighting.


----------



## SA Condor (Jul 20, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Maybe you need a area light like a Fenix CL25?
> 
> She might like that?



I'll have to check that light out, thanks for the heads up.



ahtoxa11 said:


> There are no downsides to using a headlamp over a handheld light unless you're looking for a distance light. Even then, many of 18650 headlamps have very good throw (for what they are). I use a headlamp pretty much every single day. Either working on the car/bike, walking the dog, cleaning firearms or doing anything that requires direct lighting.



I agree. It puts the light right where you need it.


----------



## TOWFLYER (Jul 26, 2015)

Few things are handier than a good headlamp ,I always keep mine close at hand.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll echo what everyone else in this thread is saying, and add:

If I could have ONLY ONE flashlight, it would be without hesitation my Zebralight H600Fw headlamp. It's that indispensably useful!


----------



## SA Condor (Jul 28, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I'll echo what everyone else in this thread is saying, and add:
> 
> If I could have ONLY ONE flashlight, it would be without hesitation my Zebralight H600Fw headlamp. It's that indispensably useful!



Well don't tell anybody, but I just ordered that exact headlamp last night!!!

I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 2, 2015)

So, the motivation for my recent Zebralight H600fw purchase was the unbelievably horrible donut my Princeton Tech Byte cast on my wall! My wife asked me to paint our girls school room. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I strapped on my P-Tech Byte and it had a horrible donut shape cast on the wall. That same night I ordered my Zebralight 

I don't want to knock the P-Tech because it was my official intro into the Headlamp world! It led to much greater things! I guess my wife just inherited a headlamp


----------



## Roger Sully (Aug 4, 2015)

I always swore I would never need a headlamp. I had so many flashlight that I would stick in my mouth, hold on my shoulder like a telephone etc. Always a way to manipulate a flashlight without having to use a headlamp.....until the night I tried to replace the taillight on my 2002 Ford Expedition... flashlight got so dinged up from being dropped so many times and my jaws hurt from trying to hold it in my mouth not to mention when I leaned a little too close and just about knocked out a tooth with the light!
Headlamp collection now includes a Nitecore HC50, Jetbeam HC20, Armytek Tiara A1 & C1, SPark SG5 and a SF Minimus. 
And for the times I don't wear them with the headband I use them with the mount.

http://goinggear.com/flashlights/accessories/klraus-double-clamp-adjustable-flashlight-mount.html


----------



## markr6 (Aug 4, 2015)

I feel like my headlamp is a life-or-death scenario every time I'm backpacking. Sometimes I feel like I do more tasks at night than during the day. So many things require two hands, sometimes I wish I had three! A flashlight would do very little for me. I take one on occasion but that's just for some throwing fun; I don't NEED it.


----------



## greenlight (Aug 4, 2015)

I never use a headlamp when camping. You blind your friends. There's usually nothing that can't wait until sunrise, or use a regular flashlight.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 4, 2015)

greenlight said:


> I never use a headlamp when camping. You blind your friends. There's usually nothing that can't wait until sunrise, or use a regular flashlight.



Oh, well I always backpack solo so that was never an issue. As far as waiting for morning...that's tough especially when setting up camp at 10PM in the middle of winter. It's dark for close to 14 hours per day!! I have to cook, heat water, take out my contacts, organize camp, hang bear bag, etc all in the dark.


----------



## andrew2 (Aug 5, 2015)

It depends on what you are doing


----------



## drmaxx (Aug 5, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> It depends on what you are doing



... and how many flying bugs are around . 

I once was a dark forest trail with a headlamp and the bats were just crazy about me. Flying straight towards my face with an incredible speed and then turning away in the very last moment - picking off the bugs circling my headlamp. Was fun and somewhat scary.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 6, 2015)

I recently bought a bike and really got back into things, and one thing I always bring with me is a headlamp (Armytek Wizard Pro Warm). If I ever got a flat tire in the dark it would be really annoying to try to fix it using a handheld light or my bike light. The headlamp would make things so much easier. Luckily I haven't had any flats so far though which has been nice.


----------



## insanefred (Aug 6, 2015)

greenlight said:


> I never use a headlamp when camping. You blind your friends. There's usually nothing that can't wait until sunrise, or use a regular flashlight.



I hope I am detecting a bit of facetiousness there.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 6, 2015)

My first torch was a Fenix PD32
Then I wanted to buy a headlamp, I purchased a Fenix HL21 and a Zebralight H51w simultaneously.
I immediately realized the importance of the headlamp.
Being able to do everything with my hands free and behave as if it were day.
Now inside my house the headlamp are more than the normal flashlight
I'm just surprised that headlamp is not more popular :thinking:
Sometimes it is not even necessary to place it on the head. just keep it around his neck with her band (I carry with me my Zebralight this way and position it on the head if necessary)
Now I could not live without a headlamp.

(poor translation, hopefully understandable.)


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Aug 6, 2015)

There great. I love my Zebra. Little Cr123a 80 lumens, focused flood. I love it. I used to where it ever night walking the dog, I now usually use a angle light clipped to my zipper. 

U may get a jerk talking crap saying you look goofy but f them. I only say that because twice! That happened to me, and I live in the woods. Both times I was walking the dog. First, a group of girls rode buy and screamed, sexy flashlight on ur head! Lol, little jerks. Than a second time, a guy walking toward me mumbled something, than as he passed me he said , F***** cave man. And that didn't register with me at first, I thought he may have been talking on a phone, it was dark. Days later I realized...he was calling me cave man for having the headlamp on my head as a cave explorer would. Long to short, people are a**h****. And I don't even leave near many. Just wanted the share as we were in the headlamp topic. Still dig head lamps.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 6, 2015)

I noted this: 
Many people are smiling when they see a person with a headlamp in the head.
Do not laugh if it is hanging on the neck, rather look with interest.
Often in winter do long walks in this mode, the people I meet are very curious and nobody laughs.


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a backpacker and always have a headlamp. It's not usual for me to hike into the night. Otherwise, I don't wear one but I could see the usefulness to a mechanic or repairman working in a confined space and need their hands.


----------



## goatiemon (Aug 9, 2015)

l love headlamps
carry one in my pocket every day all the time
use it constantly..

as for blinding folks ( in camp or whatever)
l find having a red filter/led goes a long way towards preserving night vision and or group harmony....

in the social circles l frequent its the folks with out headlamps that get laughed at (and then loaned/given 'spare' entry levle headlamps)

goat


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 10, 2015)

that's why my favorite headlamp is the Olight H15s Wave. so easy to wave on/off. you don't have to annoy those around you


----------



## sarge1967 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a PETZL headlamp, I use it camping and working sometimes. As others have stated be careful not to look at your companions while camping, it tends to tick them off. Mine has a red lens that flips up over the LED's. It protects your and your companion's night vision. I use it when I am with people. 
I have to admit that I tend to like handheld lights better but do see the value in a headlamp.


----------



## SA Condor (Aug 10, 2015)

That's the one function my cheapo P-Tec Byte has that my incoming Zebralight H600fw doesn't . . . a super dim red light. Oh well, I'm still pumped about the ZL!


----------



## reppans (Aug 10, 2015)

There's no beating a proper headlamp for task work in tight spaces like under sink plumbing, auto repair, crawl spaces, etc. However, for ~80% of my hands-free needs, which are more pedestrian in nature, I just clip and roll a bezel-down flashlight into my shirt collar under my ear. Dedicated headlamps are too bulky for me to EDC, so I never have one when I need it.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 10, 2015)

sarge1967 said:


> I have a PETZL headlamp, I use it camping and working sometimes. As others have stated be careful not to look at your companions while camping, it tends to tick them off. Mine has a red lens that flips up over the LED's. It protects your and your companion's night vision. I use it when I am with people.
> I have to admit that I tend to like handheld lights better but do see the value in a headlamp.


Some headlamps (like some Coast models) can "tip" the beam towards the ground, preserving campsite relations. I think it's a great headlamp feature.

Zebralights do this by rotating in the headband holder. Combine with a hat with a brim and your campsite acquaintances are more likely to offer you a brew.

Well, in my experience, anyway.  YMMV.


----------



## sarge1967 (Aug 10, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Some headlamps (like some Coast models) can "tip" the beam towards the ground, preserving campsite relations. I think it's a great headlamp feature.
> 
> Zebralights do this by rotating in the headband holder. Combine with a hat with a brim and your campsite acquaintances are more likely to offer you a brew.
> 
> Well, in my experience, anyway.  YMMV.



Mine does "tip" but sometimes you still forget.


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 13, 2015)

I camp a lot and the lack of a red light is what has kept me away from Zebralight. It's a deal-killer for me. Otherwise, I hear they are great headlamps.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> I camp a lot and the lack of a red light is what has kept me away from Zebralight. It's a deal-killer for me. Otherwise, I hear they are great headlamps.


ZL H502r red floody headlamp. Got one. Love it.

I feel it is quite possibly "The King of Fully Night Adapted Vision." Gotta be careful on turn on. Accidentally do high mode and it's enough to hurt you if your irises are wide open.

It actually goes darker than you can really see with the unaided eye. It goes even lower than you might want it to go without additional NVG.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 13, 2015)

Roger Sully said:


> I
> Headlamp collection now includes a Nitecore HC50, Jetbeam HC20, Armytek Tiara A1 & C1, SPark SG5
> 
> http://goinggear.com/flashlights/accessories/klraus-double-clamp-adjustable-flashlight-mount.html



I have a spark Sx5. Not the brightest, but it'll run on just about any type of battery.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2015)

I never got into the red stuff. I once had a (piece of junk) Petzl with a flipdown lens. It pretty much made a pinkish-orange color. LEDS were blue. With my Zebralights, I find a nice low mode to be much more useful, similar to true moonlight (or even lower when I need it)


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

ZL H502r is true red, none of this pink stuff. Don't get me wrong, pink emitters can be fun, but it's the totally wrong color for FNAV.


----------



## insanefred (Aug 13, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> I camp a lot and the lack of a red light is what has kept me away from Zebralight. It's a deal-killer for me. Otherwise, I hear they are great headlamps.



I find the .07 lumen setting superior to the headlamps with >5 lumen red light that is the wrong wavelength and from what I understand, there's a lot of them.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 15, 2015)

insanefred said:


> I find the .07 lumen setting superior to the headlamps with >5 lumen red light that is the wrong wavelength and from what I understand, there's a lot of them.



This.

Brightness (or, more specifically the LACK of brightness) is far more important for preserving dark-adapted vision than wavelength. While it is true that deep red wavelengths will allow you to run a light brighter and still maintain dark-adapted vision, I have personally found that the tradeoff is not really worth it... white light allows you to see FAR more important detail and color information... information that might just save your life on a hike. I was once very "into" red lights (my first LED flashlight ever was a Red Surefire L1, bought for astronomy), but I'm all about the super-low output high CRI white emitters these days.


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 15, 2015)

You all are talking me into a Zebralight headlamp! 
A bunch of enablers you are! Lol


----------



## ycwflash10 (Aug 31, 2015)

if u are carrying one that can be detachable, used as headlamp and also handhold light, would it be a question? guess not. u always need light.


----------



## MX421 (Sep 3, 2015)

I had a fenix headlamp that i still like for certain tasks, but the Zebralight H600fw is far better for most tasks i need a headlamp for. I mostly just carry it around by itself to quickly light up areas and only put it in the headlamp band if i need to work with both hands. The flood sweep on this light is amazing (120 degrees) and i love the way the "reflector" glows after use (can find in the dark if needed).


----------



## MX421 (Sep 3, 2015)

Been wanting to get a AA headlamp to share batteries between the SC52. The talk of the red LED ZL got me thinking of that one, but the h502r doesn't have 14500 battery support like my SC52 does, so a no go for me. 

Bummer


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 6, 2015)

greenlight said:


> I never use a headlamp when camping. You blind your friends. There's usually nothing that can't wait until sunrise, or use a regular flashlight.


That sounds rather silly. The difference between headlamp and flashlight in some cases is merely the attachment point (like Zebralights). Point the light more downward and not into folks eyes, and dim it to the point of just being adequate. Nothing that can't wait until sunrise? What if you aren't back yet off the mountain by dark? Just hang out on a rock all night because you don't want to shine a headlight? How about brushing your teeth? A headlamp is a quite useful tool.



MAD777 said:


> I camp a lot and the lack of a red light is what has kept me away from Zebralight. It's a deal-killer for me. Otherwise, I hear they are great headlamps.



I never understood the fascination with red. I find it very difficult to do anything in red light, its entirely unnatural. Normal white light, simply turned down to less than 1 lumen, is certainly dim enough not to ruin your night vision and much better to see things properly. 

I only made it out to the mountains hiking once this year (so far at least). I was really looking forward to trying out my ZL H52w headlamp but I couldn't find it in the several days I looked leading up to my trip.  So I dug out my trusty ol' H51w. I suppose the difference is practically negligible since I never used anything but the low levels anyhow. But my very first modern led light, the H51w, is still working great.


----------



## Boko (Sep 6, 2015)

While I love my head torches for their practicality, there are times when a hand-held torch wins. I'm thinking of night hiking. It's more about the aesthetics of it- a bright head torch is like turning night into day. Maybe it's to do with it being at eye-level. A hand-held torch lets you see where you're going, but at eye-level it's still night-time, so you get that feeling of being out in the dark.
Don't know if that makes sense to anyone, but it works for me.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 13, 2015)

Boko said:


> While I love my head torches for their practicality, there are times when a hand-held torch wins. I'm thinking of night hiking.



That is the nice thing about Zebralights and similar, they are both headlamps and hand-helds just pop em out of the headlight band. When I am hiking I use trekking poles, so hand-held isn't an option. One disadvantage of a headlamp hiking is that when the light source is at eye level you loose depth detail since there are no shadows that you can see. So pointing rocks look flat. So if your hiking/running/whatever on rugged ground there is some advantage to a lower light source, I sometimes clip my headlight onto my belt or something like that.


----------



## Gizer (Sep 13, 2015)

In fact for camping purpose better a static lamp/light, instead of headlight. I use static lamp under the tent, when fishing, but headlight is great for fishing out carps )


----------



## geokite01 (Sep 13, 2015)

DIΩDΣ;4735021 said:


> That is the nice thing about Zebralights and similar, they are both headlamps and hand-helds just pop em out of the headlight band. When I am hiking I use trekking poles, so hand-held isn't an option. One disadvantage of a headlamp hiking is that when the light source is at eye level you loose depth detail since there are no shadows that you can see. So pointing rocks look flat. So if your hiking/running/whatever on rugged ground there is some advantage to a lower light source, I sometimes clip my headlight onto my belt or something like that.



That was what got me into zebra lights, the ability to easily clip the light to my waist belt for use with poles. Now, 13 zl later...

Steve



Gizer said:


> In fact for camping purpose better a static lamp/light, instead of headlight. I use static lamp under the tent, when fishing, but headlight is great for fishing out carps )


----------



## EngageTangos (Sep 21, 2015)

When I'm deployed, we rarely see the sun, so its become standard for all of us to just wear a headlamp around our neck and think nothing of it. On the rare occasions I was up till lunch, I had a guy in the chow hall ask me what it was because he had seen some of wearing it around. Seemed like a silly question, but he managed to top himself by asking what we would need a light for. They come in handy for all those times you just need a quick peek in the dark. It always takes me a week or two after I get home to get used to not having it around my neck.


----------



## xxwarderxx (Sep 25, 2015)

SA Condor said:


> So, I recently purchased the very inexpensive Princeton Tec Byte. This is my first headlamp. My intention was to use it on an upcoming camping trip. My wife asked me (with a very sacastic tone I might add), "why'd you waste money on that?! You're not going to use it!"
> 
> Boy it was she wrong! I used it every night. And, had I not brought it and used it, I would have been the guy out of 6 that didn't have one. I love it. I've used it since the camping trip too. I know that I basically dipped my pinky toe into the pool, but I must say, the water seems nice!



My situation was similar with a Black Diamond headlamp being my first. Had decent hand helds prior to. The headlamp just makes sense for so many reasons. And, the best combo I would say is headlamp for flood and a handheld for throw when needed.


----------



## desmobob (Sep 29, 2015)

Remember when only miners wore headlamps? ;-)

To me, headlamps are, by far, the most practical lights. I carry an Armytek Tiara C1 Pro warm in my pocket as an EDC light.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## teacher (Oct 11, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> In this forum, it can get expensive and out off hand if not watching ones self.
> Best thing is, if you have identified a need to fill, great then the world is your tea cup.
> Otherwise, keep asking, do I need that and ask others too.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I only wish you were "mostly" kidding. :sigh: You hit the nail on the head with "*CPF = Can't Buy Food*".......:help: .
But hey, I love this place.......... 

I too started out by *not* reading, asking, or researching much at all.... lights, batteries, chargers, & headlamps all included.:sigh: That turn out to be a costly error as far as money spent goes because I started out 'cheap' and slowly worked my way up. 
_*Finally*_.... I started reading, asking, & researching _*before*_ I bought and I was able to at least afford Ramen Noodles again as well as have much better 'stuff'. :thumbsup:

There is a treasure trove of excellent information here on *CPF* if one will only take the time to find it or ask if you can't find it.
Hats off to all those who have and still do, provide that information. :thanks:

As far as headlights go, rarely a day goes by that I do not use at least one of mine.


----------



## smashup (Oct 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Oh, well I always backpack solo so that was never an issue. As far as waiting for morning...that's tough especially when setting up camp at 10PM in the middle of winter. It's dark for close to 14 hours per day!! I have to cook, heat water, take out my contacts, organize camp, hang bear bag, etc all in the dark.


You get the point, we need to survival when camping, hiking, backpacking , etc, so a flashlight or headlamp will be of great help.
We can't predict what will happen the next minute, so we need to do everything we can to protect ourselves.


----------



## herman30 (Oct 26, 2015)

EngageTangos said:


> standard for all of us to just wear a headlamp around our neck


Funny, me too wear a ZL headlamp on my neck when I travel with bus a few hundred kilometres a couple of times per month. Now that it gets dark early in the evenings I feel safer with the lamp around my neck (and not in a bag) ready for use if the bus breaks down or if I sit in the bus toilet and the light goes out. Or for whatever reason one might need light in a dark bus.


----------

